# NY outlets - which do you recommend?



## minisprite (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I'm planning a trip to New York in a couple of weeks time, and have decided to devote one of the afternoons of my trip to outlet shopping. 

I've looked on the outletbound.com website and see that I have a few to choose from within an hour or so of the city (have a car). I have absolutely no idea about any of them since I'm not even from the US, but I want to choose the one with the best selection of MAC/high end. I'd be after eyeshadows, palettes, gloss. Brushes not so much of a priority as I already have a nice set.

Can anyone advise? An all-round good outlet mall experience is also desirable as my companion is male and will need other stuff to look at/eat while I am doing my interminable makeup browsing!

Thanks for any help!

Sarah


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 24, 2006)

niagara falls: ok, but nothing special. just a regular mall.

woodsbury: decent mac collection. the stores are all outdoors and it's huge (wear comfy shoes)! but they have a lot of high end stores like gucci and stuff for you to shop at after.

waterloo: lots of stuff from mac, bobbi brown and stila! but it's closer to niagara falls (about 2 hours away) than nyc.

hth!


----------



## syrene78 (Aug 25, 2006)

I agree: Woodbury Commons is awesome! but the Mac counter is usually pretty small there.

Enjoy!


----------



## jmgjwd (Aug 26, 2006)

If you are near Long Island, there is the Tanger Outlet in Riverhead -I thinks it's exit 72 on the Long Island Expressway (it's similar to the Woodbury commons which also has a lancome outlet as well) but the CCO usually has a fairly good mac selection as well as Bobbi Brown.


----------



## mtvusx (Sep 9, 2006)

*Cosmetic Market*

Cosmetic market on 39th btwn 5th and madison. it's on the north side of the street, slightly closer to 5th ave. The prices are about 50% off retail.

Right now they have all the Anna Sui e/s, as well as e/l, cream e/s, l/l and l/s. 

A ton of Px lipsticks. Clinique l/s's. They always have lots of Maybelline, L'oreal that kind of stuff. Alot of random stuff. Sometimes stila, sometimes a tiny bit of mac. right now they just got in tons of Clarins.  Random things by brands like: Sephora, Versace, Von Berg, CK, etc. etc etc etc.

They have a good bit of skincare. Great store. Their testers can be kinda rowdy, they are not into creating new ones, or taking care of the existing ones. I have found some of my favorite things at the store.


----------



## mtvusx (Sep 9, 2006)

*& the Revlon Outlet...*

The Revlon outlet is also on 39th I believe, except it is on 39th btwn 7th and 8th avenues on the South side of the street closer to 8th avenue. 

They carry Revlon, Almay, Ultima II. They used to carry Streetwear, alas, it is all gone.

They have a good deal of discontinued stuff, and some current stuff too. Prices are really good. 50-80% off. I got all the Revlon flash e/l's for a dollar each. Same for the Almays bright eye cream shadows. They have pretty much all the colors of the Rev. Super Lustrious l/g, even LE ones that are no longer around. They are $2.90.







. This place is a good time.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 7, 2009)

I see this is an old thread.

Do the Revlon outlets still exist??


----------



## Blushbaby (May 7, 2009)

I did some intense googling and Cosmetics market is still alive and kicking. I gave them a call. Gonna try and pass through over the wkend.


----------

